# An Original Song of Mine w/ Vocals: "Tonight"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes, it's a song not a piece.

Definitely not classical, at all, here! :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You Rock!! 

And Sinners Sin and Sinners go, go on wasting away! :lol:

There is something primal I like about it, at the same time it is really sounds awkward, with the left hand Alberti bass and choice of chords. But it sure was entertaining! :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> You Rock!!
> 
> And Sinners Sin and Sinners go, go on wasting away! :lol:
> 
> There is something primal I like about it, at the same time it is really sounds awkward, with the left hand Alberti bass and choice of chords. But it sure was entertaining! :tiphat:


Thanks Phil, what was awkward exactly?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's about finding God on a dark night seeing all the sinners doing their thing and thinking this isn't for me. I compare it to the act of falling in love with a girl and use cliche lyrics in a fresh way.

I hope the verse/pre-chorus lyrics hint at that.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks Phil, what was awkward exactly?


the left hand pattern I thought, which was too Classical. I think you should use the pattern like in Let it Be or something. Also the chords didn't seem to fit the melody sometimes.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> the left hand pattern I thought, which was too Classical. I think you should use the pattern like in Let it Be or something. Also the chords didn't seem to fit the melody sometimes.


Interesting, I'll try to take a closer listen to how the chords fit the melody.


----------

